# #SayNoToFreeBasics - What Facebook won't tell you about FreeBasics



## swatkats (Dec 26, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/E2bQ5IE.png




*WHAT FACEBOOK WON’T TELL YOU*





1 -There are other successful models (this, this, this) for providing free Internet access to people, without giving a competitive advantage to Facebook. Free Basics is the worst of our options.




2 -Facebook doesn’t pay for Free Basics, telecom operators do. Where do they make money from? From users who pay. By encouraging people to choose Free Basics, Facebook reduces the propensity to bring down data costs for paid Internet access.




3 -Free Basics isn’t about bringing people online. It’s about keeping Facebook and its partners free, while everything else remains paid. Users who pay for Internet access can still access Free Basics for free, giving Facebook and its partners an advantage. Free Basics is a violation of Net Neutrality




4 - Internet access is growing rapidly in India. We’ve added 100 million users in 2015. Almost all the connections added in India the last 1 year are NOT because of Free Basics.




5 -Free Basics is not an open platform. Facebook defines the technical guidelines for Free Basics, and reserves the right to change them. They reserve the right to reject applicants, who are forced to comply with Facebook’s terms. In contrast they support ‘permissionless innovation’ in the US.




6 -The only source of info on Facebook’s Free Basics is Facebook, and it misleads people. Facebook was criticised in Brazil for misleading advertising. (source) Their communication in India is misleading. People find the “Free” part of Free Basics advertising from Facebook (or FreeNet free Internet) from Reliance misleading. (source)




7 -Facebook gets access to all the usage data and usage patterns of all the sites on Free Basics. No website which wants to compete with Facebook will partner with them.because it will have to give them user data. Facebook gives data to the NSA (source) and this is a security issue for India.




8 -Research has shown that people prefer to use the open web for a shorter duration over a limited set of sites for a longer duration. (source)




9 -Facebook says that Free Basics doesn’t have ads, but does not say that it will never have ads on Free Basics.




10 -Facebook has shown people as saying that they support Free Basics when they haven’t. They may claim 3.2 million in support, but how many of those mails are legitimate?




How you can help





Click here to ask the TRAI to investigate Facebook’s submissions for authenticity.
Click here to send an email to TRAI in support of Net Neutrality
Click here to mail your MP to support Net Neutrality.


Microsoft having shares worth $240M in Facebook is opposing Free Basics or Internet.org:  *economictimes.indiatimes.com/tech/...snubs-facebooks-plan/articleshow/50317628.cms


PayTM in Support of Net Neutrality: *paytm.com/blog/time-to-go-all-out-save-the-net/






Hyderabad Doesn't give a F**K about Facebook which has already lost its *popularity *: *i.imgur.com/VY7y33V.jpg


  *twitter.com/SwechaFSMI/media (More Protest Pics)


----------



## Vyom (Dec 26, 2015)

Lol at Free basics!!! Seriously... what the F is FB doing?


----------



## swatkats (Dec 27, 2015)

*www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/3ya52q/vp_internetorg/

Fb's Internet.org VP took 45mins to answer first 4 AMA Questions. Ended up answering 10-11 Questions..  Goddamn it, AMA's are supposed to be quick and majority of them are to be answered!!


----------



## satinder (Dec 27, 2015)

Corporates want to rule in their own way in India too !


----------



## swatkats (Dec 27, 2015)

The Hyderabad chapter of the Free Software Movement of India (FSMI) is going to organise a four-day long campaign against Facebook's controversial Free Basics initiative.

"Facebook misinformed and underinformed its users about Free Basics," Siddhartha, a member of Swecha, part of FSMI, told ET.

FSMI is a national coalition of various regional and sectoral free software movements operating in different parts of India, and is also running an online campaign to highlight the problems with Free Basics through its website.

Free Basics, which Facebook says is part of its Internet.org initiative, aims to provide free access to basic Internet services by partnering with telecom companies. Such practices, commonly referred to as "zero-rating", allows users to access select applications or websites, free of data charges, by striking deals with telecom operators.

Source:FSMI Hyderabad launches campaign against Free Basics | ET Telecom


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 28, 2015)

Signed! Need to spread the word to my friends as well.


----------



## Flash (Dec 28, 2015)

Mark Zuckerberg?s Latest Bid to Get India on Board With Free Basics: Internet Is Like a Library - India Real Time - WSJ


----------



## Minion (Dec 31, 2015)

well people should understand nothing is free in this world.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 31, 2015)

We are living in a dangerous world full of jealousy and hatred around us. If India's integrity is shattered by NSA's policies then we might have more carnage daily than we can contemplate. What NSA is doing is actually helping us live free by giving inputs as and when needed.

As for as the free basics is concerned there is no need to raise such an outcry for a developing country like ours.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 31, 2015)

Flash said:


> Mark Zuckerberg?s Latest Bid to Get India on Board With Free Basics: Internet Is Like a Library - India Real Time - WSJ



Bullshit.

The internet is not a library. The internet is the network of roads that connect different libraries, shops, etc. The ISPs are the toll tax guys who take the toll and let us use the roads. Once we have paid the toll, then its nobody's business what vehicles I use to drive on that road or what places I visit.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 31, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> The internet is not a library. The internet is the network of roads that connect different libraries, shops, etc. The ISPs are the toll tax guys who take the toll and let us use the roads. Once we have paid the toll, then its nobody's business what vehicles I use to drive on that road or what places I visit.


That's an explanation.
In fact,the concept of FreeBasics breaks the net neutrality,which is a gloom for all of us.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 31, 2015)

Some good news: Facebook's Free Basics has been suddenly shut down in Egypt



> Facebook's Free Basics service has been shut down in Egypt, the social networking giant has said.
> 
> In a statement to The Associated Press, Facebook said it hoped to "resolve this situation soon" so the program, which it had launched with Etisalat Egypt two months ago, could be restored.
> 
> "We're disappointed that Free Basics will no longer be available in Egypt," it said. "More than 1 million people who were previously unconnected had been using the Internet because of these efforts." The reason for this sudden halt of service was not disclosed.



- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> The internet is not a library. The internet is the network of roads that connect different libraries, shops, etc. The ISPs are the toll tax guys who take the toll and let us use the roads. Once we have paid the toll, then its nobody's business what vehicles I use to drive on that road or what places I visit.



Addendum:

Some toll centers don't charge tax for two-wheelers or three-wheelers, but they still get access to the road and they can still drive about anywhere they want. Only limitation is the speed of their vehicles.

Free Basics is like a bypass road connecting stalls and shops of approved partners of Facebook only.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 31, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Some good news: Facebook's Free Basics has been suddenly shut down in Egypt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bravado Brother for your excellent analogy.

- - - Updated - - -

Fact is that hidden agenda of FB is spilling out which is against net neutrality,and that is a danger for us the netizens. Faculty of the IIT's of India as well as the student community is up in arms(demonstrations + petition) against FB's FreeBasics.
Actually Free in FreeBasics is just a fad and farse term,which many people might unknowingly take for granted without knowing the actual truth.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 31, 2015)

What we need is a full blown pirate party to tackle problems like this.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 2, 2016)

Check this out: *bibhas.in/blog/free-basics-by-facebook-is-a-nightmare-on-the-internet/


----------



## Ricky (Jan 3, 2016)

Sad part is that FB is using its "ill-informed" user base to create support for it. 

I know that 99% of my FB friends will just blindly support it, even I had made post on my time against it (even before reading this or anything else) , no one even bothered to comment on it.


----------



## topgear (Jan 3, 2016)

Flash said:


> Mark Zuckerberg?s Latest Bid to Get India on Board With Free Basics: Internet Is Like a Library - India Real Time - WSJ



all right, Internet is like a library but what is FB then ? A gateway to hell !! 

Anyway, we can afford basic internet service even if it's paid and by basic I meant using a little bit twitter, whatsapp or any other messenger like things and some e-mails as they say "BASIC". What was the speed like when internet was invented and for what ? Sending and receiving messages. How much data it needs ? I can get 25MB of data with only Rs. 4 for 2 days. That's 375MB of data for 30 days for Rs. 60. - even if it's solw 2G but it can get the job done when you are out of 3G coverage or really need some basic communication needs. We will get on ISPs and speed things on another topic.

What I'm trying to say is Freebasics is a way too insulting for us as a nation ? What some rich people thinks of us ?!! I think you all got the meaning. Some touchy adds or a big conference ain't going to change the way you think of us.

No sir, Keep your freebies with yourself as you will get a lot more from us later and the speech line would be " Nothing Personal, It's only Business " 

So let us enjoy our freedom. And to those who still have in the illusion for freebasics I've only one thing to say " There ain't no such thing as a free lunch ".


----------



## Flash (Jan 3, 2016)

If we go by the Mark's logic of Internet is library, then Facebook's free basics is a Librarian. This Librarian won't allow the readers to read their books of own taste, instead he will give or recommend specific set of books for the readers to read. If the user wants to read other books, he has to pay the Librarian a commission, as a fee.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 3, 2016)

Free Basics shuts down in Egypt for good: A Week After India Banned It, Facebook's Free Basics Shuts Down in EgyptÂ*



> Facebook’s “Free Basics” program in Egypt has been shut down, according to Facebook. It’s unclear why the new free internet service stopped working. However, the news arrives a week after the Indian government temporarily banned the program in the wake of on-going net neutrality concerns.
> 
> Free Basics is Facebook’s Internet.org project with a new name. It gives people free but limited access to Facebook and some select online partners. Mark Zuckerberg pitches Free Basics as an altruistic dreamer’s quest to bring knowledge to the world, a no-brainer on-ramp for literacy, light, and “Likes.” The Facebook angle on the whole thing is that it’s a high-minded and bleeding-hearted near-charity project, a noble mission. Zuckerberg’s been trying very hard to convince everyone that building an internet for poor people is a good idea, though he’s not had a ton of success.
> 
> ...



Reddit thread for the same: *www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/3z94u3/a_week_after_india_banned_it_facebooks_free/


----------



## isaac12345 (Jan 3, 2016)

Its pretty simple. Why does Facebook need to provide access to the WWW via itself? Because its basic business model relies on collecting as much data about as many unique individuals as they can. By providing 'free' access to the internet to poor people, they will earn money from their data without them getting any money back for it. If Mark Zuckerberg really cared about providing the internet for free, he would do just that, not via Facebook.
The ultimate goal of this logic is to replace the welfare state.  - The New Face(book) of the Welfare State in India | The Wire


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 4, 2016)

topgear said:


> all right, Internet is like a library but what is FB then ? A gateway to hell !!
> 
> Anyway, we can afford basic internet service even if it's paid and by basic I meant using a little bit twitter, whatsapp or any other messenger like things and some e-mails as they say "BASIC". What was the speed like when internet was invented and for what ? Sending and receiving messages. How much data it needs ? I can get 25MB of data with only Rs. 4 for 2 days. That's 375MB of data for 30 days for Rs. 60. - even if it's solw 2G but it can get the job done when you are out of 3G coverage or really need some basic communication needs. We will get on ISPs and speed things on another topic.
> 
> ...


+1 for this.
M@*k Zu******g is the Devil himself trying to destroy the net neutrality,with his devious means and mischievous smile...


----------



## satinder (Jan 4, 2016)

All corporate companies work like this only.
Even industry standards are made in a way to take money out of your pockets.
LOL !


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 4, 2016)

FreeBasics will be implemented. In a country where people choose khujli, mamta and the like and re-elect lalu, there do you think people care about their country? no way.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 4, 2016)

> FreeBasics will be implemented.



If that happens, then I will lose all faith in humanity.


----------



## Flash (Jan 4, 2016)

*img01.ibnlive.in/ibnlive/uploads/2015/12/poster2-633x1063.jpg

The Internet is going crazy laughing at these genius parody poster of 'Free Basics' - IBNLive


----------



## Minion (Jan 5, 2016)

topgear said:


> all right, Internet is like a library but what is FB then ? A gateway to hell !!
> 
> Anyway, we can afford basic internet service even if it's paid and by basic I meant using a little bit twitter, whatsapp or any other messenger like things and some e-mails as they say "BASIC". What was the speed like when internet was invented and for what ? Sending and receiving messages. How much data it needs ? I can get 25MB of data with only Rs. 4 for 2 days. That's 375MB of data for 30 days for Rs. 60. - even if it's solw 2G but it can get the job done when you are out of 3G coverage or really need some basic communication needs. We will get on ISPs and speed things on another topic.
> 
> ...



Exactly!!


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 7, 2016)

Will they add netflix to the freebasics?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 7, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Will they add netflix to the freebasics?


What do you think???

It will never happen in our lives buddy.

THEY MEAN BUSINESS  and are not FOR CHARITY,mind that.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 8, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Will they add netflix to the freebasics?


Definitely not.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 8, 2016)

Net Neutrality: 81% citizens voted against Free Basics, says LocalCircles | Latest Tech News, Video & Photo Reviews at BGR India



> A whopping 81 percent in a survey of 30,000 people have voted against Free Basics or any such program and want an unbiased or neutral internet for themselves, a survey conducted by citizen engagement platform LocalCircles said on Thursday.
> 
> LocalCircles said in a statement that when asked if the central or state government should provide free Internet access covering essential or useful citizen services, 78 percent of the respondents said yes.
> 
> ...



At first glance, it seems like a good idea that govt. provides free services on their hotspots. But what implications will this have in the long run?

I think it would be good if govt. provides free Wifi "INTRANET" that people can connect to and get access to govt. services for free.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 9, 2016)

^Most of us are wishing for that Desmond.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 13, 2016)

The TRAI consultation closes tomorrow and Facebook has just 24 hours to find the 11 million people it says support Free Basics in India


----------



## Vyom (Jan 14, 2016)

TRAI tells Facebook it did not get responses supporting Free Basics in time - MediaNama

xD

Sorry FB.. but you can't take away our freedom.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 14, 2016)

Vyom said:


> TRAI tells Facebook it did not get responses supporting Free Basics in time - MediaNama
> 
> xD
> 
> Sorry FB.. but you can't take away our freedom.



A slap on FB's face...


----------



## Desmond (Jan 14, 2016)

✘ Not rekt
✘ Rekt
✔ Tyrannosaurus Rekt


----------



## Stormbringer (Jan 14, 2016)

Reports are FB used 300 cr rupees on their free basics advertisement campaign  300 cr down the drain


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2016)

^^ I don't believe this and FB is not going to sit idle. They may try to bribe some people as usual like all other biggy mncs.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 14, 2016)

Stormbringer said:


> Reports are FB used 300 cr rupees on their free basics advertisement campaign  300 cr down the drain



If they were so much concerned about our rural India,they would have gone the Bill Gates way of philanthropy. Merely wasting Rs.300 crore on ads and other aspects,shows what their true intention is.Leave aside FreeBasics,why didn't they pour this money for improving the infrastructure of Signal strength and wifi instruments on the rural country side of India in a phase by phase manner,so as to help the common public in acquiring the network resources???
Why an evil nexus with Reli@nce but not with state owned BSNL or even Airtel for the matter???
There are various questions that lurk in our minds,most of the answers which we might know,but FB will never ever admit for the truth.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 14, 2016)

They spent Rs 300 crore! 
That's average money for 6,000 people! 

*How?*


Spoiler



Total amount of money in world = $ 60 Trillion.
Total population of Earth = 7.4 Billion
Total money for each person on Earth = $ 8108.11

That's Rs 5,45,513 per person for everyone on Earth.



Dunno why I calculated that.

Corollary: If average of money is about 5.45 Lakh, then all the people of world who are below this are poor and who are above are rich.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 16, 2016)

Facebook Busted Trying To Fake Support For Its Net Neutrality Positions In India



> For much of the last year now, Facebook has been under fire in India for its "Free Basics" zero rating campaign, which exempts Facebook-approved content from carrier usage caps, purportedly to the benefit of the nation's poor. Critics however have argued that Facebook's just trying to corner developing ad markets under the banner of altruism, and giving one company so much control over what's effectively a walled garden sets a horrible precedent for a truly open Internet. Indian regulator TRAI has agreed so far, arguing that what Facebook is doing is effectively glorified collusion, and it's demanding that Facebook shut the program down until a public conversation about net neutrality can be had.
> 
> Like any good giant international company, Facebook's response to this call for open and honest dialogue has been to launch a mammoth media and lobbying blitz across India. The campaign has included buying entire newspaper spreads in which Mark Zuckerberg professes to be super worried about the country's farmers, to some subtle, local advertising:
> 
> ...


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2016)

M**k Z**k*rb*rg acted as he is going to be the new Jesus but his acts proved him as a H1tl3r.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 18, 2016)

topgear said:


> M**k Z**k*rb*rg acted as he is going to be the new Jesus but his acts proved him as a H1tl3r.



No need to censor his name la.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 20, 2016)

TRAI calls the Free Basics campaign crude and dangerous: India's internet regulator just called Facebook's Free Basics campaign 'crude' and 'dangerous'


----------

